# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  خبر عجيب

## غندور

*




علمت المشاهد من مصادرها داخل وزارة الشباب والرياضةالاتحادية ان السيد الوزير حاج ماجد سوار يعكف هذه الايام لاعداد لائحة لجميع اندية الممتاز تلزم كل ناد بتكوين اربعة فرق للمراحل السنية كما تتضمن اللائحة تحديد سقف مالي للتسجيلات للحد من ظاهرة تسجيل اللاعبين بمبالغ طائلة





ما رايكم سادتى؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*والله خبر سار ومفرح
*

----------


## لاروخا

*كلام زى الورد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ممكن نقول خطوة فى الطريق السليم بالرغم من  ديكتاتورية القرار ان تم بمثل ما قلت فهذا الموضوع يحتاج لجلوس اصحاب الشان ومناقشة الموضوع بكل جوانبه والخروج بقرار جامع قد يحالفه الحظ اكثر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*كلام جميل ومنسق
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*كلام ميه الميه

*

----------


## ميدو1

*كلام جميل  جدا  وخطوة فى الاتجاه الصحيح .......  لو عمل  بها  
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كان عملوا ليهم تسعيره بيخشوا السوق الاسوق
السقف ممكن يكون محدد لكن التسويات التحت تحت دي تعمل ليها شنو وانت سيد العارفين ياغندور.......
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كلام زي الفل بس تحديد سقف للتسجيلات بمبلغ معين مااظن يطبق 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*100%>>>مبروووووووك
*

----------


## ابولين

*كلام جميل ومقبول لو كان باجماع اندية الممتازلانهاهي صاحبة الحق في رسم سياسة انديتها 00وليس للوزير الحق لفرض نظام للاندية 0 مجرد رااااي
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*مراحل سنية
لها من يرعاهاويحدد ملامحها كالاتحاد العام بالتنسيق مع اتحاد الناشئين  اما سقف التسجيلات   فهو ايضا قرار من الاتحاد العام بالتشاور مع الاندية
واعتقد انه سيقود لسلسلة من المخالفات والتحايل والالتفاف حول القانون
بالاضافة ان القمة ستفقد امتيازا مهما لها   وهي تفوقها المادي لجلب محترفين ممتازين
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*ده المفروض أصلاً ... ولكن يجب دعم الفرق التى لا تقوى على الصرف على فريقها الأول ... ناهيك عن 4 فرق
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*نتمنا التنفيذ والتوفيق للمراحل السنية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ممكن نقول خطوة فى الطريق السليم بالرغم من ديكتاتورية القرار ان تم بمثل ما قلت فهذا الموضوع يحتاج لجلوس اصحاب الشان ومناقشة الموضوع بكل جوانبه والخروج بقرار جامع قد يحالفه الحظ اكثر



اذا كان اصحاب الشأن نايمين يا ارخبيل 
الوزير برضو يعمل نايم واللا كيف ؟؟
مشكور غندور على الخبر الجميل وهو خطوه فى الطريق الصحيح طريق المستقبل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كلام جميل 
بس هناك سؤال 
هل جميع اندية الممتاز لها الامكانية المادية بتكوين فرق للمراحل السنية ؟؟؟؟ 
وكم يكلف تكوين فريق واحد ؟؟؟
وماذا لو لم تلتزم هذه الاندية بالاربعة فرق السنية ؟؟
ولماذا اربعة فرق بالتحديد؟؟
لماذا لا يكون فريق واحد فقط هو فريق الاشبال تماماً كما كان يحدث في الماضي ؟؟؟
وهل العبرة بالكم ام بالكيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمنا غندور خبر ممتاز لو مافيهو شتل من الصحيفة
موضوع الناشئين كويس بس اربعه فرق كتيره شويه يصرفو عليها من وين يادوب الفريق الاساسي هلا هلا
بالنسبة لسقف التسجيلات البقدر يمسك التحت التربيزة منو ويعرفو كيف
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والله كلام زى الورد وبكدا ماشين فى الطريق السليم
                        	*

----------


## khalid ahmed

*يجب قبل ان تلزم هذه الاندية ان توجد مصادر دخل او دعم لها. نؤمن بان حل معضلة الكرة السودانية في المدارس السنية لكن برضو المشكلة هي الفلوس
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

كلام زي الفل بس تحديد سقف للتسجيلات بمبلغ معين مااظن يطبق 



 و لا يمكن أن يطبق .
*

----------


## المحترف

*مدارس سنية = خبر مية مية 
سقف مالي لا اعتقد له لزوم لان كل لاعب سعرو فيه بس بشرط ما يدفعو مبالغ طائلة في مواسير 100 بوصة
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*اربعة مراحل كتيييييييييييييره ومكلفه شديييييييييييييد
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*خبر جميل ولاكن هناك بعض الامور تخص ادارات الاندية
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أؤيد ما جاء في هذا الخبر !!


*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*ده الكـــلام وله بلاش غير القروش دي الخرب الكوره شنو
                        	*

----------


## looly

*نتمنى ان يكون الخبر صحيح
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*جزء المراحل السنية ضربة معلم، لكن سقف المبالغ في التسجيلات مستحيل
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*اربعة فرق سنية مرة وحدة كدا؟؟؟ كيف سيتم الصرف عليها في ظل الظروف التي تعيشها اندية الممتاز , واين  المطلوبات المهمة كالملاعب وغيرها ,, كما ان تحديد تسعيرة يبدو متناقضا مع  ممارسة  تسجيلات اللاعبين علي المستوي الدولي, ومع سياسات السوق الحر, ومن الصعوبة بمكان تطبيقه , والله اعلم
مع شكري للاخ غندور
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*فنحن مع تسجيل الفرق الناشئة ولكننا ضد شقف التسجيلات
                        	*

----------


## العمدة

*كويس خالص النشوف اخرتا
                        	*

----------

